# Standalone stream vs built-in streaming of Roamio Plus/Pro?



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

Are there any pros/cons of the built-in streaming capability of the Roamio Plus/Pro models vs the standalone Stream box?

Are the Roamio Plus/Pro models possibly using newer chipsets that could be better?

I believe that they got OOH streaming functionality first, so is there any reason to think that a Roamio Plus will be more "future-proof" in terms of getting streaming updates/fixes/improvements compared to a basic Roamio w/separate Stream box?

I've also heard that the Stream has a fan, and some have complained about it making a whine. I'm assuming the Roamio Plus also has a fan. Might one setup be quieter and/or run cooler than the other?

I'm throwing all of this out there because I'm contemplating switching back to TiVo (been using WMC for a while now) and need to serve two rooms, plus would like iOS streaming capability. So I'm debating between a Roamio Plus and Mini or possibly two basic Roamio's and a Stream.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll chime in based on my memory: I believe the built-in streaming is slower than the standalone stream box. Someone did some tests and posted results. It isn't dramatically different, but it is worth knowing.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

The stream has a small, high-speed fan. Some people have thought that some units are louder than others. Its definitely noticeable, but since mine is in my office not in the living room, I dont care.

Internal pic of the stream:
http://www.deal database.com/forum/showthread.php?67354-TiVo-Stream-Internals

(take the space out)

The fan is right behind the top of the unit, so there's nothing to 'hide' the fan noise. The chip in the Roamio just has a heatsink on it and is cooled by the fan pulling air through the box.

Im wondering if the streaming in the Roamio is a bit slower because the chip gets hotter faster and has to throttle without the direct cooling.


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

Is it definitely the same chipset, though? If so, you do raise an interesting question. Not sure about the slowdown you've reported being an issue, but it does make me wonder if it might be better to have a dedicated box/fan for the transcoding chipset, so as to keep it all cooler and extend the life of everything. As you've indicated, the noise issue can be dealt with by putting it in a separate room or something.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Well im planning on upgrading to a roamio sometime fairly soon... And I got the stream on clearance, so I have less resistance to mod'ing it. 

Theres been some talk on here about temp vs performance... The standalone unit even idles really warm... I plan on cracking it open and seeing about what can be done about cooling vs noise, with the possible bonus of more performance.

Based on that info, when i get my roamio, i may be putting a fan on the heatsink inside it when i upgrade its drive.

Edit to add: its been said in here a bunch of times its the same chip(s)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mr_smits said:


> I'll chime in based on my memory: I believe the built-in streaming is slower than the standalone stream box. Someone did some tests and posted results. It isn't dramatically different, but it is worth knowing.


That was true before the most recent update that included OOH. Now they are identical. (I ran tests before and after my standalone Stream was updated)


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

I already have a standalone stream (sometimes quite flakey) with a couple premieres... If I get a Roamio Plus/Pro am I getting "more" capabilities to stream multiple shows at the same time (I know I can stream 2 shows to 2 different ios devices at the moment -- maybe more??)? Or am I buying more flakiness? Which one gets used - if you have both?

Or should I sell the standalone stream - if I were to get a Roamio Plus/Pro. (but I'd dislike having to reboot a tivo unit as often as I have to reboot the standalone stream)


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

triftraf said:


> If I get a Roamio Plus/Pro am I getting "more" capabilities...


No



triftraf said:


> Or should I sell the standalone stream - if I were to get a Roamio Plus/Pro.


It took me a while to parse out what you were asking.

You only need one Stream on your network.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro is the same as your standalone Stream just in the Roamio case. It's a completely separate piece of hardware that even takes it's own IP address, then just use an internal switch so it can share the TiVo's network connection. It can be rebooted independently of the TiVo from the iOS app. Only exception is if it's so screwed up you need to pull the plug.


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

What about "reliability" of the standalone vs in the Roamio Plus/Pro? I feel like my standalone needs re-booted probably at least monthly...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The internal one is about the same. Mine seems to reboot on it's own occasionally. I can tell because what I'm watching will freeze and then I wont be able to restart it, or access the system information screen, for about 2 minutes. I've never had to pull the plug on the TiVo itself to reboot the Stream though.


----------



## MikePA1 (Nov 16, 2013)

triftraf said:


> What about "reliability" of the standalone vs in the Roamio Plus/Pro? I feel like my standalone needs re-booted probably at least monthly...


Whether it is the standalone or builtin Stream,* it is the same hardware.*


----------



## triftraf (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the answers guy - I also see some of my questions were answered over here in a sticky Roamio thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508172


----------

